# Soucis de custo avec CandyBar : Help please !



## Caitlin (6 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens tout juste d'acheter un Macbook Pro et je me retrouve donc avec Mac OS 10.7 que je ne connais absolument pas ! (j'étais toujours sur Tiger sur mon ancien ...)

Je souhaiterais modifier l'apparence de tout mon desktop et donc pour se faire je télécharge CandyBar pour tout ce qui est des icons, mais là gros soucis : y'a rien qui marche ! lol

Anciennement j'avais mes icons en .png, je les passaient dans Pic2icon, ce qui me donnait l'image de l'icône à la place de l'icone ".png"générique, je glissais déposait dans CandyBar et roulez jeunesse !

Mais je découvre que *Pic2icon* n'a pas été porté sur Intel, je trouve donc *Img2icns* sur le net, je passe mes petits .png dedans, ils ressortent en .icns, je les glisse dans CandyBar, les icons apparaissent bien dans le menu CandyBar (et pas l'icon .png générique) je relaunch mon doc et la patatra ... 

Dans le menu de CandyBar et sur l'icon que j'avais modifié (ex l'icon finder ou trash dans le dock) je me retrouve en lieu et place de l'icon d'origine, avec l'icon générique ".png" ...

Quelqu'un pour me guider dans le custom de ce nouvel OS svp ?

Merci d'avance à qui prendra le temps de m'aider ...


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2012)

Un truc simple qui marche très souvent est le suivant. Si vous avez une bibliothèque d'icônes conséquente dans Candybar, il suffit de sélectionner l'icône voulue et de faire cmd+C dessus (= copié dans presse-papier). Ensuite, vous allez à l'icône du Mac que vous voulez modifier (dossier, application etc.), vous la sélectionnez sans l'ouvrir, vous faites cmd+I dessus (=GetInfo). Une fenêtre d'information s'ouvre, présentant l'icône de l'élément tout en haut à gauche. Vous sélectionnez cette icône d'un clic, et vous faites cmd+V dessus (= coller à partir du presse-papier). Dans la plupart des cas, l'icône que vous avez copiée dans le presse-papier vient remplacer bien sagement l'icône de la fenêtre d'information, et corrélativement, celle de l'élément original.

Pour la customisation des éléments du Dock, s'il s'agit d'applications ou de dossiers, il faudrait commencer par les ôter du Dock pour éliminer leur apparence originale (les tirer à une certaine distance du Dock jusqu'à ce qu'un petit nuage apparaisse, les relâcher alors = suppression. C'est moins direct que ce n'était dans Tiger) ; puis faire glisser les éléments dont vous avez changé les icônes (dossiers ou applications customisées) de leur position-disque telle qu'elle se montre dans une fenêtre ouverte du Finder (par exemple les applications depuis le Dossier 'Applications') directement dans le Dock. Pour l'icône du Finder ou de la Corbeille, je ne sais pas si CandyBar gère leur customisation sous Lion. Sachez que cette application est désormais un gratuitiel, car elle ne gère plus le Dock sous Mountain Lion, et discutablement les éléments Système, donc n'est plus supportée par Panic.com, le site de développement.

Pour vous consoler : vous pouvez faire en sorte que la barre latérale des fenêtres du Finder offre des icônes colorées (et pas basiquement grisées). Pour ce faire, téléchargez et installez tout d'abord SIMBL O.9.9 ici : http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/18351/simbl . Puis téléchargez et ouvrez l'image-disque de ColorfulSidebar 1.1 ici : http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/40989/colorfulsidebar  . Repêchez l'élément ColorfulSidebar.bundle, et faites un glisser-déposer dans la fenêtre suivante : (Petite Maison = Vous)/Bibliothèque (pas celle générale du Mac, mais la ~/Library donc)/Application Support/SIMBL/Plugins. Vous logez ColorfulSidebar.bundle dans le sous-dossier 'Plugins' du dossier 'SIMBL', donc. Il doit y avoir un dossier 'SIMBL' dès lors que vous avez installé SIMBL précédemment. Une fois cela fait, redémarrez. Et pour faire bonne mesure, relancez votre Finder (menu Pomme/Forcer à quitter/Finder - cliquer forcer à quitter). Sinon ouvrez une fenêtre du Terminal (Applications/Utilitaires/Double clic sur Terminal.app), et faites un copier/coller de la commande suivante :    killall Finder      Après quoi, vous pressez la touche 'Retour' (Enter) du clavier (extrême droite, touche en hauteur avec flèche retournante vers la gauche) pour actionner la commande. Cela va relancer le Finder. Quittez le Terminal (cmd+Q).

En ouvrant une fenêtre-Finder, vous devriez avoir des icônes colorées dans la barre latérale.


----------

